

Most Corporate Blogs Are Unimaginative Failures - bootload
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/06/30/most-corporate-blogs-are-unimaginative-failures/

======
mnemonicsloth
_Most Corporate X Are Unimaginative Failures_

For what values of X is the above not true? It can't be right to just assume
the empty set, but...

